# Xmas decorations



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Still have to put lights on the tractor, the snow put a hold on it for now


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks festive.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How nice! And snow too!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We got 6 inches last night ,made the decorations look better


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

So pretty and the snow is perfect! I love the penguins


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like Christmas!!!I'm jealous,you got more snow than me.....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol you can have it all CQ. . 
Luckily it's a dry loose snow.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I should take a pic of someone's lights in the neighborhood. They decorated a whole acre!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg a whole acre?? No one on our street decorated before we moved in . Friends of ours said since we moved in more houses decorate now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

since my parents are coming over xmas eve, I had to buy a tree. Unfortunately the tree didn't light. Fortunately our old tree did. I really didn't want to spend more $$ on a tree. I guess if I lived in a closer community, I'd be more compelled to decorate.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I would spend SO much on Christmas decorations if I didn’t have to watch $$ so close! Me and Hobby Lobby would be the best of friends


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We buy one thing each year on clearance, this way we don't go crazy


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

absolutely beautiful. I am soooo jealous. Not cold enough for anything here- finally hit in the 30's last night but earlier in the week was 70. Anticipate 50's for Christmas. I didn't get any outside decorations up this year- next year for sure. I did add a few decorations to the inside- every surface has Christmas on it- my nativity scene has a chicken coop. LOL


----------

